# Plz help - engine shakes in 4th 5th gear when accelerating



## pro0fun (Feb 3, 2013)

2002 jetta mk4 gli vr6 24v.
157, 000 km. 

I tried to research but didn't find anything specific to my engine, so if u have any ideas plz share.
While accelerating in 4th 5th gear with 80-90+ km/h the car shakes badly (sideways - left right). Shaking is coming from engine area. Whole car shakes, console etc. When u stop accelerating and keep steady speed its all good. 6th gear with sloooow acceleration is good too. City driving 1-3 gear is fine.

P.s not wheels..... (duh...)
P.p.s mechanic says I need to replace engine mounts but I think its more than that since I would feel broken engine mounts on 1-3rd gear.

Plz help


----------



## pro0fun (Feb 3, 2013)

No check engine light on. Waiting for obd2 to arrive to double check


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

check your engine mounts they are rubber and after time will fall apart. Does maybe do a VAG scan too.


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

That's sounds like mounts to me. They aren't bad at all to change. Just make sure u have a jack or two to support engine and/or trans


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

2003gtivr62.8liter said:


> That's sounds like mounts to me. They aren't bad at all to change. Just make sure u have a jack or two to support engine and/or trans


 only problem is that they are pretty expensive but that's the world of VW's Hell I only have 81,000 on my car and my Transmission side mount is due for a change. I see these little piles of rubber layin on top of the tranny and mount area so yea I'm due too.


----------



## pro0fun (Feb 3, 2013)

Wouldn't I feel anything at 1-3 gears? Seems strange to me that mount problem only comes up after 80km/h on 4th and 5th gear. And just to specify ur talking about engine mounts right?


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

yes engine mounts and the under mount also known as the dogbone. 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--VR6_24v/Engine/Mount/OE/ES307465/
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--VR6_24v/Engine/Mount/OE/ES240522/
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--VR6_24v/Engine/Mount/OE/ES240521/
now you really need to get under the car and start checking for loose items.it would really help if you can get the car on a lift.


----------



## pro0fun (Feb 3, 2013)

Well thanks a lot. That really does help and I hope its the issue. Because I way thinking that its engine or some more complicated stuff. In any case plz let me know if u or anyone else got any other ideas as per what can it be if those mounts will not solve the problem. Do I need to change them all together? Or only the broken ones. Thanks again


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

depends on your budget. I will do all of mine at the same time so its a done deal once and for all


----------



## pro0fun (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok well that means its not mandatory to change it all together I guess


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

Check your inner CV joints, passenger side especially.
I had one of mine start to go and it created a similar sensation, and has been known to happen even on unmodified engines, although it seems more prone to the 5 speed variations.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

a bad / dying CV may be it too..... doesn't hurt to check.

but - nao don't grab OEM again.... you're just paying a markup for a VW stamp. If you have to grab new mount(s):

go with 034 Motorsport's motor mount set for VR6.... you can choose how stiff you want it (street / track), and ALL mounts are included for $325. If one mount is bad.... it stands to reason the others will follow suit shortly.

cheaper, better, faster, stronger :laugh:


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

My question about the 034 mount would be the drivability. Do you feel more vibration in the car when using these mounts ?


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

No added vibrations esp with the street mounts. The good part about 034 is they are free of the voids and are not hydraulic filled like oem.


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

maybe I will give them a try. Hell if I don't like them I'm sure I can find someone here to buy them.


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

surprised nobody has mentioned the dual mass flywheel yet. These can and will cause all kinds of weird vibrations and shaking when they go bad. It is strange it only happens at higher gears though...


----------



## volkswagengtivr (Oct 5, 2006)

fixed the problem yet? if so what was it?


----------



## Pone Tony (Aug 10, 2010)

volkswagengtivr said:


> fixed the problem yet? if so what was it?


I'm having the same issue with my 04 GTI and would really love to hear the conclusion to this old thread.


----------

